# New Guy looking for advice on Ping i15



## DodgeGolf (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey guys this is my first post so be easy. I just recently decided i really want to get into golf more. I have played sports all the way up through college where i played baseball and since i am finally done with that, it seems like a good time to transition to golf, for the fact to still have a sport to play.

My buddy though has some Ping i15's he got in a trade. He's asking 370 dollars for them, which is a very very good deal right?

I havent played golf much lately at all but since im looking to start playing more i definitely need new irons as my old ones are way to short. So any suggestions on what i should do or anything about these clubs?


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

You didnt tell us how much golfing you have done. The I15's are generally not a beginner club. The G15's are a little more forgiving than the I's and wouldnt be a bad choice to start with, not to say you cant start with the I's but you might have to put in a lil more practice to be able to hit them good.

Without knowing what you would be getting for the $370, ( what clubs you get for the $$$) its hard to say if it is a good deal or not.

See if he will let you hit them at the driving range and that will give you a better idea if they are for you or not.


----------



## DodgeGolf (Jul 8, 2011)

I will definitely see if he will let me hit them. 

As for my playing up until now i hardly played at all, maybe like once or twice every six months. But now since baseball is over for me, i want to get to the driving range a few times a week and play 18 holes on the weekends at the least, maybe try to squeeze in 9 holes during the weekday. I will definitely be practicing a lot so im thinking if i hit these clubs and like them i may just by them as it seems its a really good price for some nice clubs even if they arent beginner clubs. 

I actually played yesterday and it was the first time in a longgggg while and i hit pretty decent. My drives were incredible to me, everything was long and straight compared to how i usually hit, i usually have to try and correct a pretty bad slice. My irons are the problem though, and i really think its because my irons are just to short for me. It makes me bend down way to much and i feel like im over the ball to much, so if i can hit these and they feel good and seem about the right size ill probably get them and then just practice as much as possible to get my game up.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Well it sounds like you have the golfing bug for sure! It seems like you are into putting the time in to improve your game so if you had fun yesterday and are looking forward to the next time out, if those clubs feel good at the range buy them and have some fun this summer!

Nice thing about most Pings is they can be bent 2* so if the dot color is off a bit you can have them tweaked to fit your swing better. If you need the link to the Ping color code chart I can help. It is a good place to start.

Curious what sticks you will be getting for the money? A full iron set for that price is a pretty good deal, about half price on new for steel shafts.


----------



## DodgeGolf (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes i definitely have the golf bug. Im gonna try to get to the range tomorrow and work on my hitting.

I would appreciate that link if you can find it. And its for a full set of irons, thats why i think the price is a really good deal.


----------



## BunkerBound (Jul 8, 2011)

Iv'e recently started playing again and bought a New Set of Fazer FP5s about a month ago, Not the worlds greatest set but a really good beginner game improvement club to get you into it, cheap with a nice thick head on them.

3H & 4-SW only set me back £120.00 (about $195.00). (I think my King Cobra Driver cost me more than the irons)

These will see me through a year until I get back into it and get my hands on some Callaway X-24 Irons.

Alternativley, my brother got a set of Wilson CGI Ultras (460cc driver 10.5, 3 Fairway Wood, 4H, 5-SW, Putter & Stand Bag) for £250.00 (About $400) again a nice beginner set with a nice thick head on them.

I know we picked these up in UK but i'm sure they have them in US. (We got them from American Golf Store).

http://www.americangolf.co.uk/product/Fazer-Golf-FP5-Steel-Irons-4-SW/p80579.aspx

http://www.americangolf.co.uk/product/Wilson-CGi-Ultra-Golf-Package-Set/p80496.aspx


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Sorry... been very busy.

Here is a link to the color code chart for you.

http://www.ping.com/uploadedFiles/Custom_Fitting/PING_Color_Code_Chart.pdf


----------

